# Shimano YUMEYA



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Odd name, basically it's pretty trick aftermarket parts for XTR, including carbon mech cages for non-shadow rear mechs, more Ti sprockets for the cassettes, and titanium bolts etc.










Will make a full appearance at Eurobike next week, but for the moment you can check it out here: https://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2997.

Enjoi!


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. That's interesting and a great move by shimano. I'm certainly interested in greater availability for tuning parts - particularly ones that are well made. What looks like rapid fire shifter parts look interesting.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Very tasty...*

What a great way to personalise your frame - those FD clamps are going to look pretty sick against the carbon, gold and white background on my '08 Scale 30, mmwwaahahahahahah.....er....um...(*cough*).

Can't wait to see what they are going to release...and if there will be any love for the DA road line. Probably only 7900. I can't believe the 7800 stuff is already retro!! Fast and loose times in the component world.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I think these would be the XTR thumbshifter mounts not FD clamps...


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Shimano has been making 'Yumeya' tuning parts for some of their high end fishing reels like handles and special anodised and lighten spools SO i'm not surprise they are using the same recipe for the top end components on their bike line.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/sneak-peak-shimano-introduces-after-market-pimp-kit-18260


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> I think these would be the XTR thumbshifter mounts not FD clamps...


Whoops, so they are. Thanks.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet! Now I can pay an arm and a leg for XTR stuff, and then my left nut to make it even lighter!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Pimp my ride for shimano whores and what not  This would a nice upgrade kit.... Ahem... Makeover!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I will report from from interbike for mtbr.com on the parts. The cogs look cool as does the crank bolt. I will stick with the 10 speed hollow pin chains from Sram and KMC for now. Bet they are expensive!


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

*More*

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/1765.html


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Yumeya website is live and fairly trippy.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok the brake cables looks PIMP!, goes well with my powdercoated white heckler hahaha.


----------



## NA1NSXR (May 8, 2008)

Chain and cable housings look hot. I like the general idea of this, almost like XTR+. I hope they periodically do this in the future as well.


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm...i see this as a trend in the not-so-distance-future, SRAM,Campagnolo and the likes coming out with pricy/lightweight option parts. You see a lot of this on fishing reels(Shimano and Daiwa specially) and on those RC parts(Tamiya, HPI to name a few).....extra Bling!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The Yumeya website is live and fairly trippy.


I hate websites like that. Every time you click something, you have to wait 5 seconds for that butterfly to do a lap of your screen. When are developers going to figure out that we don't like all that crap on a website???


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

GotMojo? said:


> I hate websites like that. Every time you click something, you have to wait 5 seconds for that butterfly to do a lap of your screen. When are developers going to figure out that we don't like all that crap on a website???


Hey it doesn't even load for me in Safari, at least you get something.


----------



## duder (Feb 25, 2004)

*Availability any time soon?*

That stuff looks sick. Anyone know when/where you can get them and any prices would be helpful.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

duder said:


> That stuff looks sick. Anyone know when/where you can get them and any prices would be helpful.


I would like to know as well


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

White and gold is an awfully narrow range of colour choices.

Now the SRAM Blackbox guys are on the right track...


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

i can live with white and gold


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

aussie_yeti said:


> i can live with white and gold


that is shweeet
howd you get that?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

colors choices are the next big thing, it all started with white and look at it now


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*I Feel like its the early 90's*

I think its great that the bike bling is back or maybe it never left.

Maybe Ringle' will come back, along with Kooka.:thumbsup:

I personally would like an all red derailler like the SRAM one I saw a few post back, or better yet... maybe Pauls Components will push out some vintage parts.

No matter what.. I like what both SRAM and Shimano are doing..

Does anyone have an Idea on release dates for the 2009 products from Shimano?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

aussie_yeti said:


> i can live with white and gold


epic WANT. short cage, please.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe the manufacturers of all high end components will get the idea that some standard finish options in high dollar components would appeal to the people that are willing to spend bigger bucks. 

Chris King has grasped this idea for years, Magura jumped on the bandwagon with fork colour options. Hope has offered a nice variety of hardware colours for a long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

that seems to be the trend at interbike and eurobike. they seem to follow colour trends also. white will be huge in '09. that's good for me : )


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

*Full Product Line*

You can see the full *Shimano Yumeya line on MTOBikes.com*


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the XTR bike with Yumeya and Shimano Pro components&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

*XTR Weight?*

Any idea what the weight of the XTR bike is?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

prices and were to buy?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What about all that bars and seatposts and stuff? I don't think I've seen anyone selling this stuff, including that rigid carbon front fork...

http://pro-bikegear.com/publish/content/pro_site/sbx/Pro_Landing/EN/Products.html

*PRO*

is one of the most dynamic bicycle accessory brands in the market. Over the last decade, the Shimano owned PRO brand has grown considerably into a major player on the bicycle accessory market. The ongoing development of new products, the never-ending drive to improve and the high level of quality for an affordable price have been responsible for the success of PRO.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

PRO sells at my local bike shops. I dont think its very interesting parts, its very standard stuff. Never seen in online, but I've never been interested in it so..

Now get me YUMEYA


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Apparently its been given a bit of a makeover for 2009 and Shimano will now be selling it more widely. I would have preferred it if Shimano just bought out a company with a history like Syncros and then improved their range rather than starting from nothing because the components may be very good but they don't look special and they've no real character like Race Face for example. They did look very smart on the XTR bike though...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> What about all that bars and seatposts and stuff? I don't think I've seen anyone selling this stuff, including that rigid carbon front fork...
> 
> http://pro-bikegear.com/publish/content/pro_site/sbx/Pro_Landing/EN/Products.html
> 
> *PRO*


this is a pretty cheap 0815 asian made fork. i had one offered by another "manufacturer" but you can get them with different labels anyway...not light,NOT stiff, too long...i changed it after just a couple of rides and put a MUCH better performing Token (450g uncut!)

so this "PRO"-brand is just selling asian-made products like any other brand from over there as well.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

nino said:


> so this "PRO"-brand is just selling asian-made products like any other brand from over there as well.


Anything that's made of metal in the Pro components is definitely made by Shimano, don't know about the carbon bits though...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

PRO looks like a cheap performance house brand or something, but the funny thing is, alot of it probally comes from the same place performance has their cheap house brand stuff made.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*are you sure???*



EGF168 said:


> ... is definitely made by Shimano


well - either you have some inside knowledge or you have no idea how those asian companies work. usually they just re-brand parts from several manufacturers to make it look like their "own design". you will have a hard time to find a manufacturer down there doing all by himself

to me this is an exact example of just another asian manufacturer offering various parts with just 1 thing in common: it's label.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've just had a look for the article but can't find it. It definitely mentioned that things like the seat clamp on the seat post, stem clamp and the dropouts and crown on fork are made by Shimano, something about them being experts at forging stuff and all that rubbish but no mention of the carbon bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> PRO looks like a cheap performance house brand or something, but the funny thing is, alot of it probally comes from the same place performance has their cheap house brand stuff made.


Even if they did come from the same place, does that make them the same? One factory can only produce one level of quality?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

nino said:


> this is a pretty cheap 0815 asian made fork. i had one offered by another "manufacturer" but you can get them with different labels anyway...not light,NOT stiff, too long...i changed it after just a couple of rides and put a MUCH better performing Token (450g uncut!)
> 
> so this "PRO"-brand is just selling asian-made products like any other brand from over there as well.


 Yeah, I was going to say that's the exact fork I have, with the exception of the aluminum bits being polished instead of painted black. It's also the same as the White Bros and Origin-8 carbon forks. Cheap? Well, mine was $170, so I guess that's pretty cheap. But I wouldn't call it cheap in the sense of low-quality. I've been riding mine all year and I'm extremely happy with it. Seems very well built, stiff--but with enough flex to smooth out rocks and roots--and a pound lighter than my '06 SID Race.

The Token is definitely lighter, but it's too short for my bike's geometry.


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> PRO looks like a cheap performance house brand or something, but the funny thing is, alot of it probally comes from the same place performance has their cheap house brand stuff made.


PRO has been out for the last two years.

Rabobank has been riding their stems, bars, and some other components for quite some time.

No, it is not cheap "house brand" material. Shimano wouldn't do that.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

*Do you know this for sure??????*



nino said:


> well - either you have some inside knowledge or you have no idea how those asian companies work. usually they just re-brand parts from several manufacturers to make it look like their "own design". you will have a hard time to find a manufacturer down there doing all by himself
> 
> to me this is an exact example of just another asian manufacturer offering various parts with just 1 thing in common: it's label.


Shimano is not your typical Asian company re-branding products made by others.

Just because thel "look" the same (2 carbon tubes bonded to alum crown/dropouts) doesn't mean they are the same.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Baulz said:


> Just because they "look" the same (2 carbon tubes bonded to alum crown/dropouts) doesn't mean they are the same.


True, usually, but those ARE the same.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Apparently its been given a bit of a makeover for 2009 and Shimano will now be selling it more widely. I would have preferred it if Shimano just bought out a company with a history like Syncros and then improved their range rather than starting from nothing because the components may be very good but they don't look special and they've no real character like Race Face for example. They did look very smart on the XTR bike though...


Who cares? I bought a 120mm PRO stem for my roadie - 130gr - $40AUS - noticeably stiffer than my ITM Millenium. Where's the catch? Oh, that's right, it says PRO, not RF or ZIPP


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Just was browsing and saw this post. How much weight does this really save? Looks like a ton of cash for absolutely marginal weight savings.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I have not weighed the stuff myself but according to the Shimano specs and my mini Interbike entry http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/shimano-yumeya/:

The parts consist of rear derailleur plate -7g, tension and guide pulley set -1g, cable fixing bolt and pulley bolt for rear derailleur -2.8g, cassette sprockets -15g, HG chain -10g, outer casing -10g/m, brake hose, connecting bolt for brake hose -6g, shift lever bracket band, outer adjust plate for shift lever, bolts for shift lever -4.2g, crank arm fixing bolt, lid for disc brake lever -3.5g, bolts for front derailleur -2.4g and brake caliper bolts -9.2g. A lot of the parts are strictly for bling and have no weight savings. Total savings=71.2g to ? (depends on casing length)


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

Anyone hear rumor of a delivery date?

I am building a bike that needs the full Yumeya kit.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The crown and the dropouts on the Pro look different than the one nino posted.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

XSL_WiLL: nope, it's the same fork, just from a different angle.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

f3rg said:


> XSL_WiLL: nope, it's the same fork, just from a different angle.


Did you get up close and measure the dimensions of both forks to confirm this?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Baulz said:


> Did you get up close and measure the dimensions of both forks to confirm this?


 You can tell by looking at the PRO fork, it's the same one I have (although mine is labeled an eXotic by Carbon Cycles, who I believe is the manufacturer of all of them), and the same as the White Bros, Origin-8 and many others. Compare not only the carbon legs, but the exact shape of the crown and the exact design of the dropouts.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

They both have the same little rounded triangle recessed feature on the dropouts...


----------



## 350plus (Dec 17, 2007)

The manufacturer of those forks is in fact Mekkem Industrial INC, in Taiwan:

http://www.mekkem-parts.com/products/?news_id=21&lang_id=0

As f3rg said, they are sold under various brands. The PRO version is just another rebranding.


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

anyone know where and when this yumeya stuff is available?


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

Yumeya, I dont like it, I want it all in Ti or carbon, no alumium crap.


----------



## bianchimtb (Jul 15, 2007)

Should be available in February. Prices will be announced in Januray.
I have a white Reba and Ultimates. Can you put shimano house in avid brakes??


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bianchimtb said:


> Should be available in February. Prices will be announced in Januray.
> I have a white Reba and Ultimates. Can you put shimano house in avid brakes??


Goodridge makes colored hoses. Or you can get some white heat shrink tubing and slide it over the existing hoses.



> Yumeya, I dont like it, I want it all in Ti or carbon, no alumium crap.


Ti is heavier than aluminum.



> XSL_WiLL: nope, it's the same fork, just from a different angle.


It looks different to me... but it could be the angle.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, a YUMEYA complete set at a price of about 800 dollars will save you 66.5g.

Weight is compared to latest std. XTR component.
Outer housing is counted as [email protected] So the saving will be not as much depending on the frame type.

For me, no thank you.

There are much better ways to save more grams or to coordinate my bike.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

Kitakeng said:


> Well, a YUMEYA complete set at a price of about 800 dollars will save you 66.5g.
> 
> Weight is compared to latest std. XTR component.
> Outer housing is counted as [email protected] So the saving will be not as much depending on the frame type.
> ...


it's really easy to make fool & his money part ways.

that weight savings = the dirt stuck in my tires.


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

The shimano bike. Does anyone know where I can get those white race king 2.2 tires from?

Are they a special one off.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

saga said:


> The shimano bike. Does anyone know where I can get those white race king 2.2 tires from?
> 
> Are they a special one off.


I've been searching for a while and can't find them.

They are delicious looking tires.


----------



## chirider990 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Fiber-lyte*

I recently purchased a 2g mech plate for my record rear der. It really was 2g. check them out. quality looks good and they do mack mech plates for mtb.


----------



## NA1NSXR (May 8, 2008)

nino said:


> well - either you have some inside knowledge or you have no idea how those asian companies work. usually they just re-brand parts from several manufacturers to make it look like their "own design". you will have a hard time to find a manufacturer down there doing all by himself
> 
> to me this is an exact example of just another asian manufacturer offering various parts with just 1 thing in common: it's label.


That is the most ignorant comment I have read anywhere for quite some time. You are talking straight out of your ass. Get a clue about how the world works.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Got my Yumeya stuff today. Will post some pictures on scale tomorrow.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

That must have cost you a fortune. How come you didn't get the shifter housings? That is the most interesting aspect out of this tuning gruppo. It is suppose to be lighter than even the Alligator i-links.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> That must have cost you a fortune. How come you didn't get the shifter housings? That is the most interesting aspect out of this tuning gruppo. It is suppose to be lighter than even the Alligator i-links.


Not if you know someone who has a friend at Shimano. 

I didn't get the housing because i'll be using i-link with the new Power Cordz. Also i don't like white housing.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

So that's what you'll be matching up with the white R1's?

Very nice.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

civil said:


> So that's what you'll be matching up with the white R1's?
> 
> Very nice.


That's right


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

C'mon!!! Tell us the weight!


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Installed my shift mount brackets and barrel this afternoon. The parts are really nice and well made. As for the weight, the saving is minimal (screws) if not the same as the original parts.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

yume-ya

...

"dream shop"

???


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

eat_dirt said:


> yume-ya
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Those dreams do seem a bit conservative and not very techie. Obviously not engineer's dreams, more of an import tuner dream.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Those dreams do seem a bit conservative and not very techie. Obviously not engineer's dreams, more of an import tuner dream.


That's true. I wasn't really looking for weight saving....more for the looks.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

wrxsti08 said:


>


You're missing half a fork there.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do these come in other colors? There's no way in hell I'm installing tacky gold parts on my bike.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

vk45de said:


> You're missing half a fork there.


No, I think you just have an extra half of a fork.


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

I saw this stuff at NAHBS yesterday... rep said maybe a week or two until is becomes available.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I want the white cable housings.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

My new bike will have the full Yumeya kit.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

yummy-ya....


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

I like the website more than the actual parts.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

is it just me, or does this stuff seems better suited to the roadie crowd than to a bunch of dudes who ride their bikes in the mud?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cranked said:


> is it just me, or does this stuff seems better suited to the roadie crowd than to a bunch of dudes who ride their bikes in the mud?


Wrong forum for this comment.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Really? I'm of the opinion that this is a cosmetic upgrade rather than a weight or performance upgrade. the cost to gram loss ration is silly. Nearly everyone who post here has something that could be upgraded for lighter weight or better performance on their rides, and this really seems a poor allocation of money if you are trying to make your bike lighter. If people buy it for looks fine, but the weight savings is a joke. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I would have to agree with Cranked.I'm in the process of putting together my own kit,that will be less than half the cost & approx. 3 times the weight savings.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

I think this is for those people who a) absolutely need the "best" and newest and coolest and have the money for it, and b) those who've already done _everything else_ possible to their rides and just need that one thing more. I think if they can sell it, more power to them. I can get cheaper Ti and aluminum bolts elsewhere, and I don't care that they're not the same colour gold or white or whatever, but some people do and for those vain and rich enough, these little trinkets are the "stuff of dreams", which is apparently what Yumeya is all about.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

F*** ugly gold color anyway. and they could include the titanium sprockets in the XTR cassete too.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I was most interested in the chain and the cogs, the 7-20 cassette is $166, that is a lot of cash for 2 sprockets! The chain is $98, ouch! Now they are still scarce even if you can find them, although the prices will come down with time. Chain Reaction has some better pricing on them, out of stock of course. Ouch!


----------

